# (os)



## Bobby A (Mar 1, 2011)

Can any one tell me what the (os) stands for; if you look in the index under pregnancy then complicated then incompetent cervix you will see 654.5 and right before that is (os)
Thanks


----------



## LuluBarr (Mar 1, 2011)

If I am not mistaken os is referring to the opening of the cervix, perhaps it is not dialated. I am not very familiar with that expertise though. Hope this helps


----------



## Bobby A (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, I did search and I think you are correct.  os is the opening of the cervix, it opens or dilates during labor to allow passage of baby through vagina.   Thanks again


----------

